# New Snake, CUTE!!!!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Meet Digger...he digs, lol:


















Not such a good shot, but still shows his body shape:









One of the coolest things about this guy (besides the fact that he looks like a Rattler) is that he even sidewinds a bit too!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome snake. How big will it get?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I might have missed it, but did you say what kind of snake this is?? Very cool and great photos as usual!!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

yep awsome looking snake, and your photography skills are up thier with the best


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your pics are great as usual.









Sweet looking snake


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. It's a male CB Western Hognose. He's a little over 12" in length and will reach about 18 to 24". They have to be some of the coolest snakes ever. They look just like a Rattler and even mimick the distinctive rattle by hissing. We got to witness this when he was stalking a fuzzy offered on tongs. He even moves like a Rattler! I've also read and seen picture of them playing dead by flipping upside down and lolling their tongue out. They're also ever so slightly venemous buy they have to practically chew on you to envenomate and even then it's not so bad...if you can get one to even bite you. They're so lightly venomous that they can be sold in the pet trade, and really do make great pets! I recommended one to someone on this board that said they wanted a snake that looks like a Rattler but they said that they didn't want something that was shy and would hide all the time. He does bury himself in his rack, but he's extremely personable when you have him out and doesn't try to get away in the least. He's not headshy either like most snakes are.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice hognose dont let him chew(to long) on your finger







.

Greetz Marcel


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful snake Draco


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

as always, great pics. You pics are always stunning


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oooh i'm SO JEALOUS! these used to be on the endangered list in PA when i was little and the guy i got my corns from was a wildlife rehabber. he had a mom that had been hit by a car and while rehabbing her, she had a whole clutch of these guys. as babies they're AWESOME cuz you put them in your hand, they rear up like little cobras, hiss at you a bit and slap their tails, and then fall over and play 'dead'. then you switch them to the other hand and they do it again









i totally want to get a hognose as a pet, they're such awesome snakes!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oooh i'm SO JEALOUS! these used to be on the endangered list in PA when i was little and the guy i got my corns from was a wildlife rehabber. he had a mom that had been hit by a car and while rehabbing her, she had a whole clutch of these guys. as babies they're AWESOME cuz you put them in your hand, they rear up like little cobras, hiss at you a bit and slap their tails, and then fall over and play 'dead'. then you switch them to the other hand and they do it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are Western Hognose. I'm not sure if they go that far East. You might be thinking of Eastern Hogs.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice Snake.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

your pics are ridiculously Beautiful


----------

